# Amuse Cosmetics



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 27, 2008)

This palette looks so delicious!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Has anyone tried Amuse Cosmetics before? Or do any of you have this palette? Is the color payoff any good for its cheap price? They look so colorful and vibrant in this pic!


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (May 6, 2008)

its great! i really love it!!!! i bought these and then purchased a back up from here


----------



## mental (May 14, 2008)

It's a brand of makeup sold at the everything for a dollar store and it smells like grandma perfume, that said I love love love the eyeshadow, pigmented, long lasting, and easy to blend.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mental* 

 
_It's a brand of makeup sold at the everything for a dollar store and it *smells like grandma perfume*, that said I love love love the eyeshadow, pigmented, long lasting, and easy to blend._

 
Too funny.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 21, 2008)

Well I haven't used that palette , I have tried their glitter mascara and I love them!


----------

